# Declaration regarding the source of cash savings?



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Can anyone tell me how to word a declaration regarding the source of my cash savings?

Does it need to be very long? 

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

No. If it's a gift of money from your family, the donor has to write a letter stating it was a gift and not a loan, and enclose evidence of the money actually changing hands from their account to yours. They should also enclose a bank statement showing the money being paid into yours.


----------



## amo7ale (May 27, 2013)

*cash savings*

Hi, i also have a question regarding declaration of gift.

My parent sold the family business and the solicitor paid a portion of the money in to my account directly.

My parents have wrote a letter confirming that the money is a gift n in my control and that they dont want it back. i have my bank statements confirming the solicitor paid it in to my account.

will that be ok?

thank you


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

With the exception of 1k which was a wedding gift the rest of my savings are mine through my previous jobs. So I will write a letter stating that, do I need to provide previous years payslips? 

I will get the donor to write a letter for me also and get them to provide a letter and bank statements. 

Does this sound ok?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, that's fine. No need to enclose previous pay slips. Just state you 've saved up yourself.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, that's fine. No need to enclose previous pay slips. Just state you 've saved up yourself.


Thank you so much Joopa your prompt and helpful replies are very much appreciated.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joopa,

We are applying using CAT A and D, half of the savings used will be from my husband and the other half from myself. I have written a declaration of the source of my savings, should my husband (the applicant) do the same?

Thank you


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, about major items.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Yes, about major items.


Thank you for your reply. The vast majority of his savings come from inheritance left for him by his dad who passed away late last year. His dad was elderly and very skeptical of banks so kept all his money at home in a safe. This is very common practice in Pakistan and not a lot of people use banks. Is this ok by UKBA's standards?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes, if you explain the circumstances. Plus any documentary proof like probate.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

Don't forget to supply a translation into English any document that isn't originally written in that language. If the ECO cannot read it (i.e. if its not in English) they won't consider it.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> Don't forget to supply a translation into English any document that isn't originally written in that language. If the ECO cannot read it (i.e. if its not in English) they won't consider it.



Thanks for the reminder WCCG. My husband's English is excellent and we only communicate together in English (because I am not Pakistani) so I will make sure he writes it in English.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

I was thinking more along the lines of bank statements, job contracts, marriage certificates, university transcripts etc... official documents needed to support your application. It may cost a nominal fee to get it translated, but it's a small price to pay in the grand scheme of things.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

yes you're definitely right, I will make sure he gets everything translated.

Our marriage certificate is translated, but I will get him to check the bank statements etc.

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Translation must be done professionally. There may be a list of approved translators on UKBA Pakistan site.


----------



## confusedandconfused (Dec 10, 2013)

Joppa said:


> No. If it's a gift of money from your family, the donor has to write a letter stating it was a gift and not a loan, and enclose evidence of the money actually changing hands from their account to yours. They should also enclose a bank statement showing the money being paid into yours.


Sorry to resurrect an old thread but this is the exact situation I am in now.

Joppa,

Can you please tell me where you found this information, how you know this, etc.? My partner and I are using her cash savings to meet the financial requirement, we are including a letter declaring it was a gift from her parents. The only problem is they gave it to her years ago as contingency savings when she first came here to study, we could not find anywhere near the level of evidence you have mentioned as it's lost in years back of foreign bank accounts.

We have the bank statement proving that the funds have been held solely by hear for the past six months, the only other thing they specifically ask for is a declaration of the source of funds which we are giving in a covering letter. Will this not suffice?


----------



## confusedandconfused (Dec 10, 2013)

Joppa or anyone could you please give my question above some consideration?

Thanks


----------

